# Spring-y dessert ideas??



## jess87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone.
Just wondering if anyone had any ideas on new spring petite four ideas. Or a plated banquet dessert idea?? 
Thanks
Jessica**:chef:


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, it is a little early in the season for berries and such. Even rhubarb not available locally.....

For a banquet why not apple something. For instance we did this weekend cider poached pink lady apple with calvados custard filling served with warm carmalized puff pastry and cider basalmic reduction. The garnish was an apple chip napoleon with tahitian vanilla ice cream inside.

For petit fours we did this weekend Turkish delight as citrus is still going strong here and I have a lot of oranges and lemon sitting around begging to be used. I always wanted to make that after reading the Chronicles of Narnia. It was pretty good.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

when i think springtime desserts, i think lemon!!! so light and refreshing and full of hope...just like spring!..use to make a lemon swirl cheesecake with marscarpone and lemon curd topping..yummy and looks nice plated maybe in a small pool or drizzle of sauce..or something with creme anglaise..maybe a lemon creme anglaise, pastry cream or mini tarts with fresh berries, kiwi, mango, key lime etc..know its been done befoe, but its oh so springy


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

I just made some cool dessert cant see no reason why it cant be scaled down. Take 4 serving jello- pistachio whip 1 1/2 cups milk for two minutes. Fold in two cups of whipping cream fold in also 6 oreo mint flavored cookies chill in oreo cookie cups

delicious

Matt


----------

